# Cost of Living in Dubia



## Shona4502 (Apr 25, 2015)

We are hoping to relocate to Dubia with my husbands job & we are looking for some advice. We will be moving with our 3 children aged 11, 10 & 6 and are wondering how much we should be budgeting for rent of a 3/4 bedroom house, schooling & then the general cost of living ie, utilities (including internet), food shopping, fuel, etc. thanks in advance for any advice ?


----------

